# Welcome home Ebba!



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Almost a week ago I got to take little Ebba home!

Her breeder picked her name and I love it! it means "strong boar" "wild swine" or "strong pig" which suits this little fighting hedgeHOG just fine 

Some of you may be familiar with her story. You can read the thread ons CnHhere and here. 
Ebba was born a healthy little girl on November 19th. However, at only 5 days old, while her breeder was checking the litter, she found that Ebba's foot had turned black and her leg was significantly swollen. The cause for the injured/dying tissue and inflammation was never determined, and the outlook for such a young baby initially was very grim, but she was a fighter! Even though her growth was stunted in the beginning, she is a whopping 185 g now at just over 8 weeks old!

Ebba has been to a vet and the prognosis is very good. Her leg has healed completely and the stump feels smooth at the end. Hopefully she will never need an amputation. She lifts her leg when she walks, but just to be safe, I designed a special pad for her cage. Its so soft, we hope the extra padding will help protect the stump. Ebba has a CSW (that she hasn't tried to use yet  ) so I made the pad fit around the CSW so that it remains stable and sturdy.

She is such a joy (especially compared to Mila.. who only likes to be handled around midnight). Ebba is extremely friendly, and I have yet to see her ball up. She was a bit grumpy with the transition and the onset of quilling, but she has come around. When I put my my hand in the cage, she comes over to lick my fingers. (she really enjoys licking my nose). She likes to be out and exploring her C&C pen too. Ebba is extremely out going, and I think this is due to her being handled at a very young age because of her injury, and her mom has a similar personality. Her breeder (LovinHediges) did such an amazing job! Ebba even lets me scruff her  She also let me trim her nails without a fuss.

Ebba has a small pinto marking that used to span across her whole rump. Its shrinking and becoming more freckled-like now. Also I'd guess 7/10 of her new quills are white! I seem to have a knack for picking dark babies that grow into snowflakes. haha.

I have lots of pictures with detailed captions here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/112688533172917581756/Ebba#

I'm so happy and fortunate to have Ebba.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Aww she is beautiful! I'm so glad she pulled through! What a little trooper!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww she is a little sweetheart!  Kudos to you Kenzi for taking her in and giving her a loving forever home.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She is SO sweet! I love the close-up of her face...too cute.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been following the storey of Ebba on Chins'n'Hedgies. http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/ Her breeder is a member on there. It is amazing the wee gal survived. She is such a beautiful little one.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

You're the first person I've seen that has the same water dish as me.  She's really cute, too!  congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome home Ebba! Congrats Kenzi! She is a truly special hedgie. And she's just precious looking. So glad that you have her! You will probably never want to have just 1 hedgie again. I'm always amazed at the difference in personalities. Can't wait to see & hear more of Ebba!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ebba is so precious!! Kudos Kenzi for taking her in! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful that little Ebba has such a loving and caring forever home! She is a little angel!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Ebba is adorable, I love her name and her grumpy face after being woken up! Congrats on taking her home!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

She is so cute!

I think it's great that she has such a good mom to love her!

You are so lucky to have "baby pictures" of her.

Best wishes to you both.


----------

